# How to install mysql80-server  v  8.0.29 ?



## olegspecialist (Apr 26, 2022)

Friends can't install mysql80-server
I'm doing
cd /usr/ports/databases/mysql80-server
make
I get the error Vulnerable ports are marked as such even if there is no update available. Please update your ports tree and try again.
My version is mysql80-server-8.0.28_4, need version 8.0.29
but I can’t find it on the Internet and updating the ports does not help


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2022)

Port hasn't been updated yet.


----------



## olegspecialist (Apr 26, 2022)

And when can we expect an update? There is information?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2022)

Ask the maintainer. I don't see a PR about the issue either.


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 26, 2022)

8.0.29 seems not been released yet:





						MySQL :: MySQL 8.0 Release Notes :: Changes in MySQL 8.0.29 (2022-04-26, General Availability)
					






					dev.mysql.com


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2022)

Well, if it hasn't been released upstream then it's obvious why the maintainer hasn't updated the port.


----------



## olegspecialist (Apr 26, 2022)

Thanks everyone


----------



## olegspecialist (Apr 26, 2022)

And when will the assembly in the ports?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2022)

olegspecialist said:


> And when will the assembly in the ports?


Maintainer is usually pretty swift with updates. But obviously can't do much if it hasn't been released yet.


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 27, 2022)

8.0.29 released:





						MySQL :: MySQL 8.0 Release Notes :: Changes in MySQL 8.0.29 (2022-04-26, General Availability)
					






					dev.mysql.com


----------



## olegspecialist (Apr 27, 2022)

portsnap fetch
portsnap extract
portsnap fetch update






And does not find a new program v 8.0.29.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 27, 2022)

Sigh, the MAINTAINER of the port hasn't updated the port yet! Updates don't _magically_ appear the very second a new upstream version is created. 

It will take time for the maintainer to make the patch, test it, upload it and get the update committed to the ports tree. We then get to the point where snapshots have to be created from the ports tree for portsnap(8), which is also going to take a bit of time. 

Unless this file changes the port is going to stick to the 8.0.28_4 version: https://cgit.freebsd.org/ports/tree/databases/mysql80-server/Makefile


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Apr 27, 2022)

I got impatient once waiting for an update to the MySQL 5.7 port and thought “how hard can it be?” expecting it to be a few files changed with security/stability fixes.

But there were HUNDREDS of changes in the source, the build files, the way the SSL libraries were used etc and I had to give up.

And it made me appreciate even more the hard and time-consuming work that porters do - largely unpaid.

Sometimes you see updates or newly-imported ports with “Sponsored by XYZ” so maybe if you sponsor or pay a porter the updated version will appear sooner.


----------



## olegspecialist (Apr 28, 2022)

portsnap fetch
portsnap extract
portsnap fetch update



Never updated.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 28, 2022)

olegspecialist said:


> Never updated.


Read post #12 again.


----------



## olegspecialist (Apr 28, 2022)

How many days to wait? ten


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 29, 2022)

olegspecialist said:


> How many days to wait? ten


Maybe nine if you decide to download the source code and offer help.








						Contributing to FreeBSD
					

How to contribute to the FreeBSD Project




					docs.freebsd.org


----------



## CyberCr33p (Apr 30, 2022)

If you can't wait you can apply this patch to your ports tree:






						263640 – databases/mysql80-server: Update to 8.0.29 (Fixes multiple CVE)
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------



## joneum@ (Apr 30, 2022)

Hello,

I am the maintainer of the MySQL ports.
I don't know if you are aware that we do all this voluntarily?

I have a job that I do during the week.
I have a family that I also enjoy spending time with.
I have other hobbies than sitting at the PC.

I spent 6 hours today to test the update for MySQL 5.7 carefully, so that no one has problems after the release.
I got up at 8am, had breakfast with my family, and after that I took care of FreeBSD. That took about 6 hours.

Now I went shopping and am back at the PC to look at the update for MySQL 8.0. In the past so much was changed with each update that it took days until the port with the new version is ready to be released. This will probably cost me the rest of the weekend.

How has your weekend been so far?

I always get a lot of emails when there is a new update for MySQL. Very many people write with an eMail address from a company. I am happy to see that a lot of companies are using FreeBSD and MySQL.
When I answer that I do all this in my spare time and I would be happy if they support my work with PayPal or Patreon, I don't get any answer anymore. Strange ......


----------



## joneum@ (Apr 30, 2022)

CyberCr33p said:


> If you can't wait you can apply this patch to your ports tree:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do not recommend, because this patch is unfortunately not ok.


----------



## CyberCr33p (Apr 30, 2022)

joneum@ said:


> I do not recommend, because this patch is unfortunately not ok.


It compiles fine on my machine. I just changed the version and remove a patch that is already included in the new version.


----------



## joneum@ (Apr 30, 2022)

There are still problems with pkg-plist: https://joneumbox.org/data/130amd64-ports/2022-04-30_16h41m54s/logs/errors/mysql80-server-8.0.29.log

If it is ok after that, the update will be tested with LibreSSL, and then installed in a test VM. If it is ok, the update will be put into the ports tomorrow.


----------



## CyberCr33p (Apr 30, 2022)

I have disabled all options in "make config". Maybe that's why it compile successfully in my case.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Apr 30, 2022)

joneum@ said:


> When I answer that I do all this in my spare time and I would be happy if they support my work with PayPal or Patreon


Many thanks for your work (as I said above, I tried once with a MySQL 5.7 update and ... wow, what a lot of griding miserable work to wade through all the changes - so many seemed to be unrelated to security/stability.  And too hard for me.)

Can you remind us of your details for Patreon/PayPal, please?


----------



## olegspecialist (May 3, 2022)

Tired admins give instructions on what to do, I'll do it myself. Everyone has enough time to ask for money, it's easier that way. What to do business.


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2022)

olegspecialist I suggest you tone it down a couple of notches. It's not a good idea to bite the hand that feeds you.


----------



## CyberCr33p (May 3, 2022)

olegspecialist said:


> It was the fifth day of updates.


The less people pay the more they complain.


----------



## CyberCr33p (May 3, 2022)

richardtoohey2 said:


> Can you remind us of your details for Patreon/PayPal, please?


I want these information too.


----------



## olegspecialist (May 4, 2022)

Many words about money, little action. Tired admins give instructions on what to do, I'll do it myself.


----------



## olegspecialist (May 4, 2022)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## olegspecialist (May 4, 2022)

You are super admins. Not installed. Is it called work?


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2022)

Ok. I've had enough of your entitled attitude. Thanks for playing, goodby.


----------



## Alucn (Aug 1, 2022)

joneum@ said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am the maintainer of the MySQL ports.
> I don't know if you are aware that we do all this voluntarily?
> ...


You have worked hard. If you are free, update MySQL 8.0.30. Many people are looking forward to it. Thank you！


----------



## SirDice (Aug 1, 2022)

PR 265468


----------



## Karbust (Aug 2, 2022)

I upgraded from FreeBSD 13.0 to 13.1, MySQL8 server disappeared and now I can't install it again.

According to freshports, there's no available version for i386, is it possible for someone to make the package available?

In the meantime, I did a snapshot before upgrading, I will be using a working version.

Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2022)

Karbust said:


> According to freshports, there's no available version for i386, is it possible for someone to make the package available?


No. It's broken.

```
BROKEN_i386=	--yplg_out: protoc-gen-yplg: Plugin killed by signal 11.
```


----------



## elgrande (Aug 3, 2022)

Karbust said:


> I upgraded from FreeBSD 13.0 to 13.1, MySQL8 server disappeared and now I can't install it again.
> 
> According to freshports, there's no available version for i386, is it possible for someone to make the package available?
> 
> ...


Since you are new here a maybe stupid question:
Is there a specific reason you are running i386 (32bit) and not the imho better supported amd64 (64Bit)?


----------



## Karbust (Aug 3, 2022)

elgrande said:


> Since you are new here a maybe stupid question:
> Is there a specific reason you are running i386 (32bit) and not the imho better supported amd64 (64Bit)?


Yes, I don't have the necessary knowledge to convert the full application to a 64bit version (and respective libs), nor the know-how to build 32bit apps on 64bit OS (I heard there are ways).

But, for now, I'm gonna keep using the VM pre-upgrading (thanks snapshots).


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Aug 4, 2022)

None of the upgrades I did from 13.0 to 13.1 required any changes to installed ports/packages, but maybe i386 is different?  Doesn't help you (sorry) but curious why it happened in your case.


----------



## Karbust (Aug 4, 2022)

richardtoohey2 said:


> None of the upgrades I did from 13.0 to 13.1 required any changes to installed ports/packages, but maybe i386 is different?  Doesn't help you (sorry) but curious why it happened in your case.


Because MySQL 8 is broken on FreeBSD i386, I didn't notice any other package missing, just this one...


----------



## elgrande (Aug 4, 2022)

Karbust said:


> Yes, I don't have the necessary knowledge to convert the full application to a 64bit version (and respective libs), nor the know-how to build 32bit apps on 64bit OS (I heard there are ways).



The app has 32bit binary libs included?
For "normal" stuff, I'd expect it to just simply compile on amd64. Just talking about this, because I have the impression amd64 is the _much_ wider spread and better supported platform and people seldomly use i386 nowadays.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Aug 4, 2022)

Karbust said:


> Because MySQL 8 is broken on FreeBSD i386, I didn't notice any other package missing, just this one...


But how did the OS upgrade change your installed packages? It‘s a bit off-topic but the OS upgrade was kernel upgrade, reboot, userland upgrade, reboot - job done.

My understanding is that it wouldn’t affect ports/packages at all, so curious as to how this process made a package disappear when you did it. I’ve got a few machines left to upgrade so want to be sure my understanding is correct or fix it if it’s wrong.

Going from 12.x to 13.x would have needed package/port changes but I didn’t think a minor version upgrade would.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 4, 2022)

Karbust said:


> I don't have the necessary knowledge to convert the full application to a 64bit version (and respective libs), nor the know-how to build 32bit apps on 64bit OS (I heard there are ways).


Leave the application on the 32 bit server, only move the database to a separate 64 bit machine. And also realize that you can run a 32 bit application on a 64 bit OS. That's what the COMPAT_FREEBSD32 kernel option is for and the accompanied /usr/lib32 libraries. This is for _binary_ compatibility. 

i386 (32 bit) has been 'demoted' to Tier 2. So the best way forward would of course be to fix the application itself. Do you have access to the source code? Then just build it on a 64 bit system, if the application has been written properly this really shouldn't be much of an issue. If it's been incorrectly written (code assumes 32 bit) then you would need to fix that code.

In either case, the quickest solution is just to migrate the database to its own machine. Then you can keep the application itself running on the 32 bit machine.


----------



## joneum@ (Aug 4, 2022)

Hello richard 

I386 is broken since the last update. I had been looking for a solution for a while but didn't find one. Currently I am focusing on the update for 8.0.30. 
Actually I would be now on the legendary Wacken konzert, but since I have flu (no Corona ^^) I have just time to take care of the update.
Whether the problem with i386 is fixed then, I can not promise.
As other people said, i396 architecture is now a kind of "exotic", which is only fixed if the solution is simple and fast to find.
Personally, I hope that i386 will soon no longer exist. 

Cheers
Jochen


----------



## elgrande (Aug 4, 2022)

joneum@ said:


> Actually I would be now on the legendary Wacken konzert, but since I have flu (no Corona ^^) I have just time to take care of the update.



Maybe this helps you over it:
https://www.magentamusik.de/wacken/woa-2022 (should be free accessible for everyone)


----------



## joneum@ (Aug 4, 2022)

elgrande said:


> Maybe this helps you over it:
> https://www.magentamusik.de/wacken/woa-2022 (should be free accessible for everyone)


since i am a telekom customer, i can watch the festival on tv ^^ 
Currently I have the stream on. Although no beer and lots of people, but at least good music


----------



## Karbust (Aug 4, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Leave the application on the 32 bit server, only move the database to a separate 64 bit machine. And also realize that you can run a 32 bit application on a 64 bit OS. That's what the COMPAT_FREEBSD32 kernel option is for and the accompanied /usr/lib32 libraries. This is for _binary_ compatibility.
> 
> i386 (32 bit) has been 'demoted' to Tier 2. So the best way forward would of course be to fix the application itself. Do you have access to the source code? Then just build it on a 64 bit system, if the application has been written properly this really shouldn't be much of an issue. If it's been incorrectly written (code assumes 32 bit) then you would need to fix that code.
> 
> In either case, the quickest solution is just to migrate the database to its own machine. Then you can keep the application itself running on the 32 bit machine.


I compile and run the app in i386 in development, on live server it runs on amd64.

I'm already attempting a migration for amd64 (mostly datatypes, already using external libs from pkg): https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/moving-from-32-bit-to-64-bit.49630/


----------

